# Cedar



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

I am just getting into Turning. I have a good source for some cedar.
Is cedar too soft of a wood to turn?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If it's regular western red cedar it's pretty soft. You will need sharp tools to get any kind of decent cut but it's still nothing to write home about at that. I would recommend starting out with something a little harder, especially if you are just starting out. Maple and cherry turn nice and are easy to come by. Practice on whatever scraps you can, it's cheaper in the long run. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I turned a lot of cedar. I love it, smells good and has some interesting colors. I have been told the saw dust is not good for you so I always wear a good mask and run a fan when I turn it. Never have turned any of it green, always has been dry. Turns just fine when dry.

Mike


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Coffee Mike,
I think what you are describing is aromatic cedar, or spanish cedar. Both of these turn well and do smell good. The spanish is especially pretty with a lot of yellow and purple colors going through it. I have turned the spanish and it comes out very nice.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

I've turned Cedar a bit. If you keep it on slower speeds, you should be okay. I found with the softer wood, you have it turned up too high and you'll cut too far into it.


----------

